# Öffenlicher Bereich > Thailand News >  Müllteppiche treiben im Meer vor Thailand

## wein4tler

*Riesige Müllteppiche treiben im Meer*
Von: Redaktion DER FARANG | 10.02.17

THAILAND: Vor den Küsten der Provinzen Chumpon und Prachuap Khiri Khan treiben große Müllteppiche im Meer und bedrohen das marine Ökosystem im Golf von Thailand.

Laut der von der Geo-Informatik- und der Weltraum-Technologie-Entwicklungsagentur (GISTDA) veröffentlichten Informationen erstreckt sich der größte Müllhaufen über 10 Kilometer, er wurde 65 Kilometer vor der Küste von Chumpon entdeckt. Ein weiterer Müllteppich befindet sich näher am Ufer, etwa 16 Kilometer vor der Küste von Prachuap Khiri Khan. Die zuständigen Behörden, einschließlich der Marine- und Küstenressourcenabteilung, der lokalen Verwaltungen und der Royal Thai Navy, arbeiten daran, den Müll zu identifizieren und ihn zu beseitigen.

Der führende Meeresbiologe Thon Thamrongnawasawat von der Universität Kasetsart in Bangkok sagte, obwohl sich der Abfall weit entfernt von den Ufern und Korallenriffen befinde, sei er eine ernsthafte Bedrohung für Meerestiere wie Schildkröten oder Delfine, sie könnten nach dem Verzehr von Müll sterben. „Thailand ist eines der Top-10-Länder, die den meisten Müll im Meer abgeben, und dies ist nicht das erste Mal, dass wir weitläufige Müllhaufen im Meer gefunden haben. Allerdings ist dies bei weitem der größte Teppich, den wir je gesehen haben“, erklärte Thon. Der Müll sei gefährlich für Wassertiere, mehr als 100 seltene Meeresschildkröten würden von Müll jedes Jahr getötet, berichtet die „Nation“ weiter. Wenn der Abfall zu den Stränden gerieben werde, leide die Tourismusbranche. Thailand erzeuge jede Menge Müll, und jedes Jahr landeten mehr als 700.000 Tonnen im Meer.

----------


## wein4tler

In einem kürzlich veröffentlichten Bericht, der US-basierenden Interessenvertretung Gruppe Ocean Conservancy wurde geschätzt, dass Thailand, als eines von nur fünf Ländern, für etwa 60 Prozent der Plastikabfälle die weltweit in den Ozean geworfen werden, verantwortlich ist.
Die anderen Nationen sind China, Indonesien, Philippinen und Vietnam.
Ich frage mich seit wann es in Thailand ein Problem mit dem Müll gibt? Das kann doch nicht sein, so sparsam wie z.B. im Big C,  Tesco Lotus und 7/11 und wie alle weitere Einkaufszentren heißen, mit den Plastiktüten umgegangen wird, kann ich mir das beim besten Willen nicht vorstellen. Da soll tatsächlich ein 300 Tonnen schwerer Müllteppich vor der Küste schwimmen? Wo sie doch überall ihren Müll sorgsam trennen. 
Wir bekamen letzte Woche, von einer freiwilligen Helferin der Gemeinde,  so einen schönen blauen Netzsack worin wir den Plastikmüll in Zukunft sammeln sollen. 
Das ist doch ein guter Ansatz des Bürgermeisters. Wie ich aber diese Woche gesehen habe, wird dieser Sack für andere Dinge zweckentfremdet. Die gute Bedienstete hat nicht dazu gesagt wofür der Sack gehört und so haben diesen die meisten genommen und verwenden ihn nun nach ihrem Gutdünken.  ::

----------


## frank_rt

Rund 300 Tonnen Müll vor der Küste von Chumphon entdeckt
11. Februar 2017 von Pedder
Chumphon. Die thailändische Marine und die Beamten der Abteilung für Küstenressourcen versuchen einen riesigen, etwas ein Kilometer langen Haufen von Müll zu beseitigen, der vor der Küste von Chumphon im Wasser treibt.

„In meinem ganzen Arbeitsleben habe ich noch nie einen solchen Berg an Müll gesehen“, sagte Sopon Thongdee, der stellvertretende Direktor von Thailands Marine und Küstenressourcen Abteilung.

Rund 300 Tonnen Müll vor der Küste von Chumphon entdecktRund 300 Tonnen Müll vor der Küste von Chumphon entdeckt
Die Masse des Mülls, der vor der Küste von Chumphon im Meer treibt, bewegt sich in Richtung Norden. Zuständige Beamte erklärten am Freitag, dass dies der größte Müllhaufen sei, der jemals durch die Gewässer des Königreichs trieb.

Herr Sopon schätzt den Müllberg, der sich bereits auf bis zu einem Kilometer Länge vor der Küste von Chumhon ausgebreitet hat, auf ein Gewicht von etwa 300 Tonnen. Bisher ist noch nicht genau klar, wie die Behörden diesen riesigen Berg an Müll und Plastik wieder aus dem Meer fischen wollen.

Die zuständigen Marinebehörden vermuten, dass der größte Teil des Mülls durch die zahlreichen Überschwemmungen, die im Januar im Süden des Landes für Überschwemmungen und Chaos sorgten, ins Meer gespült wurde.

Die Marine und die Abteilung für Küstenressourcen haben bereits vier Schiffe mobilisiert und im Einsatz, die den Müllberg aus dem Meer fischen und an Land entsorgen sollen. Allerdings wird diese Aufgabe immer schwieriger betonte Herr Sopon, da der Müllberg durch die Winde und die Strömungen im Meer immer weiter auseinandergetrieben wird und sich in tausende kleine Müllhaufen verwandelt, die sich immer weiter verbreiten.

Thailand ist weltweit einer der Top Verbraucher von Plastiktüten und Plastikflaschen und trägt damit an der Verschmutzung der Ozeane eine nicht gerade geringe Schuld.

In einem kürzlich veröffentlichten Bericht, der US-basierenden Interessenvertretung Gruppe Ocean Conservancy wurde geschätzt, dass Thailand, als eines von nur fünf Ländern, für etwa 60 Prozent der Plastikabfälle die weltweit in den Ozean geworfen werden, verantwortlich ist.

Die anderen Nationen sind China, Indonesien, Philippinen und Vietnam.



Quelle: Chiang Rai Times

----------


## frank_rt

So etwas erleben sie nur in Thailand
3. Februar 2017 von Pedder
Buriram. Der Besitzer der Nachrichten Webseite Buriram Times Herr Hywel Williams, betreibt zusammen mit seinem Geschäftspartner Herrn Peter Dempsey auch die Buriram Car und Motorcycle Rental Company in Thailand.

Eines Morgens mussten die beiden ausländischen Geschäftsleute feststellen, dass über Nach ein Motorrad aus ihrem Fuhrpark verschwunden war. Natürlich wurde sofort die Polizei gerufen und eine vollständige Beschreibung der Maschine sowie die Fahrgestell Nummer und das Kennzeichen des Motorrads an die Beamten weiter gegeben.

Gut drei Monate vergingen, ohne dass die beiden Geschäftsleute wieder etwas von der Polizei zu hören bekamen. Die beiden hatten schon die Hoffnung aufgegeben, dass sie ihr Motorrad jemals wieder zu Gesicht bekommen.

Eines Tages war die Ehefrau von Herrn Hywels in der Stadt unterwegs und war völlig erstaunt, als sie einen Polizeibeamten auf dem vor gut drei Monaten gestohlenem Motorrad durch die Stadt fahren sah. Sie machte sich sofort auf den Weg zur Polizei um zu erfahren, warum ihr Motorrad plötzlich wieder aufgetaucht war.

Auf der Polizeistation erfuhr sie dann, dass ihr gestohlenes Motorrad offenbar schon einen Tag nach dem Diebstahl von einem anderen Ladenbesitzer entdeckt wurde. Der Ladenbesitzer, der sein Geschäft in der Nähe einer Bushaltestelle betreibt, hatte einen Tag nach dem Diebstahl die Polizei angerufen und darüber informiert, dass ein Motorrad bereits seit etwa 24 Stunden vor seinem Geschäft geparkt wurde, und seit dem dort steht.

Wenig später war die Polizei vor Ort und nahm die Maschine mit. Dass ganze passierte vor rund drei Monaten, und der Besitzer der als gestohlen gemeldeten Maschine wurde von der Polizei offensichtlich nicht über den Fund der Maschine informiert. Nur durch diesen Zufall erfuhr er, dass die Maschine also bereits 24 Stunden nach dem Diebstahl von der Polizei in Gewahrsam genommen wurde.

Herr Hywels ging daraufhin zur Polizei und erkundigte sich, warum ein Polizeibeamter auf dem von ihm vor drei Monaten als gestohlen gemeldetem Motorrad in der Stadt unterwegs war. Die Antwort der Polizeibeamten war dabei natürlich mehr als „einleuchtend“.

Die Beamten erklärten dem erstaunten Besitzer, dass der Polizeibeamte nur mit dem Motorrad unterwegs war, um die Reifen zu überprüfen, bevor es seinem Besitzer zurück gegeben werden sollte.

Gleichzeitig wurde ihm von den Beamten der Vorschlag gemacht, dass Herr Williams ja als Dank und als Belohnung für das aufklären des Verbrechens und das wiederauffinden der Maschine den Polizeichef zum Mittagessen einladen könnte.

Herr Williams lehnte diesen großzügigen Vorschlag ab und erklärte den Beamten, dass sie ja nun drei Monate kostenlos die Reifen seines Motorrads testen konnten und damit mehr als belohnt wurden.

Wie der Titel schon sagt: „So etwas erleben sie nur in Thailand“.



Quelle: Buriram Times

----------


## Siamfan

Den groben Plastikabfall gibt es schon immer! Aber er hat deutlich zugenommen.
Da, wo Touristen hinkamen, haben an den Straenden die Besitzer sauber gemacht und den Muell in der Regel verbrannt.
In der Regenzeit hat man ihn liegen lassen und 2-3 Tage spaeter hatte sich das Meer den Abfall wieder geholt!
Vieles kommt aus den Fluessen.
Ueberall wo es keine Muellabfuhr gibt, oder wenn die Tonnen voll sind, wird der Dreck da rein geschmissen!
Mit dem naechsten Regenguss wird dann alles ins Meer gespuelt.

Ich gehe heute davon aus, Geschaeftsleute, auch auslaendische, nutzen das aus und verklappen bei Nacht und Nebel Muell in die Fluesse.
Damit meine ich noch nicht den Mikroplastik, der noch viel schlimmer ist.

----------


## Siamfan

> *80 Prozent des Mülls im Meer kommt aus den Wasserstraßen 
> *
> https://der-farang.com/de/pages/80-p...wasserstrassen


Ich denke, das sind noch mehr!
Aber es wird auch im Grossen und im Kleinen verklappt!

Ich war vor etwa 30 Jahren bei Krabi am AoPrahNang. Morgens um etwa 9 Uhr ist das Muellboot weggefahren und war 30Minuten spaeter wieder da. 10min weg, 10 min zurueck und 10 min ausladen. Da war kein Festland in der Zeitspanne.
Hat man auch immer wieder mal bei Ausfluegen gesehen!

----------


## Siamfan

Hausmüll Entsorgung



Das geht alles ins Meer! 



5vor 12!?

----------


## Siamfan

Das (auf den Bildern oben) sind Khlongs. Als ich die Bilder gemacht habe, war gerade steigendes Wasser und der Khlong "floss" (ganz langsam) landeinwaerts. Insgesamt bewegt sich der Muell nur sehr langsam Richtung Meer. 

Man koennte aber grosse Mengen abfangen.
Nur, wohin damit?

Auf dem Land ist die Situation nicht viel besser, wie auf dem Meer. ::

----------


## Siamfan

Ich beobachte immer wieder,  volle Mülltonnen  werden über das Geländer in den Fluß/ Khlong gekippt. 
Würden die Tonnen rechtzeitig gelehrt,  gäbe es das nicht.

----------

